# Entheon squonk pin



## Vaporator00 (16/1/19)

Howdy peeps, 

Does anyone have any info on where I could possibly find a squonk pin for the Entheon RDA, please?
If possible, preferably in the CT area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/1/19)

$ 1.70 for 5 from. Fasttech.

Obviously, this is of little or no use to you but it is something which has bugged me for ages.

The B&M shops are quick to sell us RTAs, RDAs, RDTAs etc. but almost never keep spare parts.

How difficult would it be to order 5 BF pins for $ 1.70 when they sell tons of Entheons. I'm sure you would be prepared to pay R 25 for a BF pin to solve your problem. This would pay for the B&M's entire outlay for 5 pins.

Even more important is to keep post screws.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Vaporator00 (17/1/19)

No one else have a Hadaly anymore?


----------



## Hallucinated_ (18/1/19)

Super Bump


----------

